# Clark 666C Skidder



## coxy74 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Looking at getting a Clark 666c skidder for some small woodlots to do. 
The one i'm looking at has had the following done : 
Motor, rebuilt with new pistons liners bearings head rebuilt etc
Torque converter recon
Radiator serviced
Mid mount overhauled (centre brake unit)

Just want to know the pros and cons of these machines?

Thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 2, 2014)

coxy74 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at getting a Clark 666c skidder for some small woodlots to do.
> The one i'm looking at has had the following done :
> ...


 I have a couple B models, they are good machines. what you want to know? pics?


----------



## coxy74 (Feb 2, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> I have a couple B models, they are good machines. what you want to know? pics?



Just want to know what to look out for, any problems operating it, any hassles etc.

Here is a link to where it is for sale

http://www.trademe.co.nz/business-f...forestry/forestry/other/auction-691076327.htm

Thanks


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 2, 2014)

they pretty tough really, start it up n see how long it takes for the pto shaft to start turning. if it not to cold and its full of fluid, it should start spinning pretty soon after starting.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 13, 2014)

Fantastic skidder. Tough. Easy to operate. Imo best winch ever made.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 13, 2014)

nhlogga said:


> Fantastic skidder. Tough. Easy to operate. Imo best winch ever made.


 +1 best winch ever.
good to see you....was wondering how ya was doin in this winter mess.


----------



## paccity (Feb 15, 2014)

if i can pull start a d8 like in the background it will pull a turn fine.


----------



## coxy74 (Feb 15, 2014)

paccity said:


> View attachment 333861
> if i can pull start a d8 like in the background it will pull a turn fine.


Bl..dy H.ll!!!
Really would it pull that much??

Just waiting for its cert to get done, then it will be trucked down, and put to work.
Have taken it for a drive around the mechanics yard. Starts ok, runs fine, alittle haze of smoke at idle, and blows smoke when you give it a boot full when driving down the road. Pulled the breather hose off, and nothing, so thats a good sign isnt??


----------



## 4x4American (Feb 16, 2014)

The fresh paint adds horsepower too


----------



## paccity (Feb 16, 2014)

coxy74 said:


> Bl..dy H.ll!!!
> Really would it pull that much??
> 
> Just waiting for its cert to get done, then it will be trucked down, and put to work.
> Have taken it for a drive around the mechanics yard. Starts ok, runs fine, alittle haze of smoke at idle, and blows smoke when you give it a boot full when driving down the road. Pulled the breather hose off, and nothing, so thats a good sign isnt??


yes,it will, sometimes your looking at the sky but it gets then moving. this one has a v6 cummins. ithink all detroits burn oil . especially if they idle alot.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Feb 16, 2014)

yes sir they will pull a lot more than they look like they would. I wouldn't worry much about the engine if it runs good, that the cheapest part of um. if she pulls well and don't make a lot of crazy noises yer prolly good.


----------

